# New KCBS Competition Tupelo Ms



## pkerchef (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all come join us for the 2nd "Don't Be Cruel BBQ Duel" We have* $14000* and we are gonna give it away . Come and get it March 16-17 2012 Cooker freindly competition in the historic Fairpark district downtown Tupelo. This years contest is a KCBS sanctioned event and will be a Mississippi State BBQ championship event. Check it out on our website www.tupelobbqduel.com Thanks Pkerchef


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great competition and fun times!


----------



## pkerchef (Dec 22, 2011)

It will be a great weekend come join us Pops ! Pkerchef


----------



## frosty (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great event in a beautiful area.


----------



## pkerchef (Jan 26, 2012)

Spots are going fast get your app's in now to guarantee your spot. We are going to give away 14 K March 16-17. Some big name teams have already signed up. Check it out www.tupelobbqduel.com Thanks Pkerchef


----------



## pkerchef (Mar 2, 2012)

We are full 80 teams Wow and what a bunch . We have some great competition teams coming to visit us real soon. Thanks to all the teams that signed up this year ! Going to be an awesome weekend to be in Tupelo ! www.tupelobbqduel.com Thanks Pkerchef


----------

